

An update about the new Chrome bookmarks manager - paublyrne
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/mhIX5LB23As

======
paublyrne
I'm certainly happy about this (at least for now) reversion. It is frustrating
when a product you use loses functionality in the name of progress.

For me, the basic functionality was folder selection to save the new bookmark
into, which no longer seemed to work in the last release.

~~~
Cthulhu_
It did actually, but it was just not very clear and took a number of clicks to
do.

~~~
paublyrne
Typing the name of the folder you wanted as a search did not work, or at least
the behaviour was erratic.

You needed to use the mouse to drill through to find the dir you wanted.

~~~
peter_l_downs
Yeah, this was the biggest annoyance for me as well.

------
castell
Good that Google reverted it back and don't bring it back - keep it optional.
I am just moving away from IE11 (as Edge won't come to Win7) and Chrome is a
good alternative and the bookmark functionality was fine. If there would be
Servo build for Win7, I would use it.

~~~
h43k3r
I asked this question ( Why no Edge for Win 7) to one of the developers
concerned with Edge development during BUILD Tour.

He told me that Edge is built on the Universal Windows Apps Platform which is
going to be launched with Win 10. So because of its dependency, it won't be
possible for edge to run on Win 7. The good thing about this is that MS is
using the same platform that they will give to developers, to build Edge.

So people shouldn't hope that at some point Edge will come to Linux or Max
OSX.

~~~
wlesieutre
The other good thing is that Windows 10 is a free upgrade, so if users want
the new browser there isn't a purchase barrier stopping them.

Doesn't apply to enterprise licensees, but enterprises aren't known for
upgrading to new browser versions even when they're available, so no huge loss
there.

------
greggman
I'm sure I'm in the minority here but personally I wish I could opt into
Google keeping my bookmarks online and letting me search all the bookmarks
including their content AND all my history and its content forever! I'll use
incognito mode when I don't want something up there and they already have an
online UI to delete stuff from my search history for those few times I forget.

I'm sure other wouldn't like that feature but I'd love it!

~~~
fizzbatter
I've been wanting this since day one. I was so excited when i first heard
about "Google Bookmarks", and then let down each day when Google seemingly did
nothing about integrating Bookmarks into Chrome.

I've pretty much given up on having a good quality, insanely well integrated
_(very important imo)_, bookmarking process for Chrome. /shrug

------
avera
For me, problem with old bookmarks manager is that I have to make my own
categories to store all items there.

It's much easier to just make bookmark without much thinking, knowing that
later I can find it by keywords search. This way I'm not affraid that these
bookmarks could grow as hard-to-lookup categories jungle.

Would be cool if they added tags feature, in case I want to group items.

~~~
nip
You might want to look into Pocket if you don't know it already
(getpocket.com). If it's still not satisfying your needs, you'll probably be
interested in the product we launched recently. (cf profile)

------
skynetv2
Now hopefully they will do the same thing for Google maps

------
alajarvela
I guess I'm the exception, I thought the old new bookmark system was nice
enough.

------
mslate
It felt like an overwrought demo of material design. Glad to see it gone--
bookmarks are like files in a filesystem. This was the appeal of the old-style
bookmarks at least to me.

------
rawe
chrome://flags/#enhanced-bookmarks-experiment = False did the trick for
versions with the "new" nice looking but feature lacking bookmark manager.

------
codemac
Can anyone describe what happened to the chrome bookmarks manager?

I've been happily off in Firefox land, I have no idea what this hubub is
about.

~~~
bradleyland
They redesigned the bookmark manager with a very Android-ish looking
interface, where bookmark folders were represented as "blocks", similar to the
Windows 8 start screen. It suffered from a few problems:

* Massive decrease in information density compared to the tree & list widgets of the "old style" bookmark manager.

* Clunky interactions. I'm pretty damn good with a computer, and I regularly ended up with bookmarks in the wrong place.

* The new interface required more clicks to get where you were going, and more clicks to perform common tasks.

Visually, the new style was more aligned with Android interfaces, but it
suffered from significant UX flaws.

~~~
codemac
Thank you for the overview. Now looking at that separate "extension" that has
the new behavior... I see what people are complaining about.

------
benlaud
oh, my god! The old bookmark system do not works for me. The synchronization
is broken for long(Only affect some users include me). There has many people
complained about the problem but Google never fix it.

Bookmarks in folders not syncing properly - Google Product Forums
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/9ftiKp...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/9ftiKpBmuZ8)

------
agopaul
As a heavy bookmarks user, I'm happy they reverted to the more practical old
solution

------
tmikaeld
Classic UI mistake, increased the amount of clicks and then suffered the user
rage.

